# S&W 986 Part II



## Jolr (May 21, 2017)

I got my gun back from S&W and the letter stated that there was nothing wrong with gun. It has visible defect in the rifling at the muzzle and is the most inaccurate pistol that I have ever shot. I took the gun back to the range.
Shooting groups at 25 yards from a solid rest was a giant disappointment.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear your problems with S&W. I have a 686 and it shoots like a dream. I hope S&W mentioned how many shots they fired with your gun, what type of ammo they used and what the grouping looked like. I can't imagine they would just dry fire it and say there is nothing wrong with it. What is your next step?


----------



## Jolr (May 21, 2017)

They had the gun for TWO months! No mention was made of test firing. I will sell the gun and never buy an S&W for the rest of my life!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tell me about your use of a solid rest.
Exactly how does the pistol contact the rest? What part(s) of the gun contacts the rest?
Is the rest padded? With what?
Are you standing, bent over, or sitting when you shoot off of the rest.

Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Post #7 of his original post shows obvious defects in the end of the barrel. Hard to imagine how they got there or why S&W would think that is OK.


----------

